# Japanese Translation Help



## Garren Jacobsen (Aug 30, 2016)

Okay, so I just have one quick question about a fairly informal greeting of a restauranteur to some potential customers. I want it to be something like "Good Evening." Google tells me that こんばんは Konbanwa is the proper greeting. Is that correct or am I way off base?


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 30, 2016)

I wish I could help, but I can't.  Spanish probably.  English, definitely, lol.  anything else nope.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Aug 30, 2016)

That's correct.


----------



## Eldritch_Bard (Sep 2, 2016)

Restaurants in Japan always greet customers with irrashaimase.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKillerBs (Sep 2, 2016)

Eldritch_Bard said:


> Restaurants in Japan always greet customers with irrashaimase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Dammit, I missed the "restaurateur" part. Eldritch_Bard is absolutely right; the correct greeting for customers in any situation is "irasshaimase" (roughly meaning welcome). It's grammatically formal but still used in casual businesses.


----------

